# how is asus k53sm-sx010d



## KARIZMA (May 27, 2012)

hi .I am a engineering student and wanted a laptop for college purpose like surfing web ,Photoshop ,playing games like cod mw3 , mafia ,NFS, batman at medium settings. Will Asus k53sm-sx010d will fulfill my purposes smoothly . 

At what price it is available in Kolkata .
will it be benificial to buy during festive season from Kolkata.
how are Asus services in India.


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

1. Yes it will fulfil your requirements.
2. At 3960INR in MD computers.
3. Asus services are good but our members had bad experiences with Rashi.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 28, 2012)

i asked a question about that laptop a couple of weeks back. it helped me and may answer a part of your question: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...cs-card-does-processor-matter-lot-gaming.html


----------



## KARIZMA (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for your answers
Suyash24seven had u bought the Asus k53sm-sx010d . How did u feel about it ? I have heard a that nvidia cards produces much heat but Asus is equipped with ice cool technology so does this really works, I mean if u r using Asus for long time with playing game does it remain cool?????
how is build quality ?
Now whether I should buy during festive season(durgapuja) or not from Kolkata , is it advantageous to buy during that period?
I have heard that festive season  they give refurbished or faullty model is it true?
thanks in advance


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

My friend uses ASUS and icecool technology really does works. He is using it for 3 months and no problems till date.


----------



## polarispkp (May 28, 2012)

It is a very good laptop....i m using it....
the lappy remains cool...but still havent tried much games
build quality and speakers r good too


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

Well TBH speakers are a bit of letdown to me. I mean they are not loud enough and good as compared to Dell or HP at all. But still gyod enough for sure.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 28, 2012)

KARIZMA said:


> Suyash24seven had u bought the Asus k53sm-sx010d . How did u feel about it ?



sorry bro but i haven't yet bought it, had decided to get it but it got postponed till june first week.


----------



## trublu (May 28, 2012)

@Karizma : I got my SX010D last week.

The following two posts will answer ur query about the games it can run :

Post 1

Post 2


The speakers are not up to the mark IMO. I don't depend much on the on-board speakers anyway.


----------



## princebala (May 30, 2012)

Hi Guys
Am planning to buy this asus k53sm next week,
i have a doubt regarding the nvidia drivers..
nvidia has released drivers(301.42) for GT 630m windows 7
Has anyone tried it???
If so, is it stable and compatible and how s the performance??
Please reply.. thanks


----------



## Lord (May 31, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning to buy this K53SM model this week.

Can you please confirm Latest street price of both version in Kolkata ?

K53SM with i5 / 4GB / GT 630M
K53SM with i7 / 8GB / GT 630M

also please mention the shop name.


----------



## KARIZMA (Jun 3, 2012)

Dear lords
The price of Asus k53sm core i7 is rs48k+4%vat & Asus k53sm core i5 is 38k at m.d. Computer Kolkata.

thanks for replies

I just wanted to ask is it good to buy laptop during festive (durgapuja) season , I have heard. That they give refurbished or faulty models ?please reply soon


----------



## Candid (Jun 4, 2012)

My cousin recently bought the i5 one for 36k. He loves it, and says super vfm.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 4, 2012)

The issues which I have heard about these laptops is that the screen and keyboard are not good.
Apart from that they have got the best build quality with no heating issues at all.


----------



## Candid (Jun 4, 2012)

I think you guys shd check this. I think it's a solid deal on K53SM 

HomeShop18 - Online Shopping India


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

I would like to add one more thing.
Its web cam is also not good.
So now we have got some cons in this also.



Candid said:


> I think you guys shd check this. I think it's a solid deal on K53SM
> 
> HomeShop18 - Online Shopping India



This deal is a killer deal man.
Anyone grabbed it?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

homeshop18 doesn't ship to my place


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 5, 2012)

placed the order, SX010D for Rs.35,675/- 

this is one of those rare occasions when my being nocturnal has paid off! 



Candid said:


> I think you guys shd check this. I think it's a solid deal on K53SM
> 
> HomeShop18 - Online Shopping India



thank you so much man! 
really appreciate your posting about it here


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> homeshop18 doesn't ship to my place



You could have got it shipped to some of your friend or relatives place.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 5, 2012)

Is HomeShop18 as reliable as Flipkart in terms of safe delivery of the products? Shopped from them for the first time last night.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

They are good. Don't worry


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> You could have got it shipped to some of your friend or relatives place.



they ship to many cities in Assam but not the ones where my relatives live. same for Flipkart. doesn't ship laptop to my place but will ship a 10Kg cabinet.


----------



## Candid (Jun 6, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> placed the order, SX010D for Rs.35,675/-
> 
> this is one of those rare occasions when my being nocturnal has paid off!
> 
> ...



Glad, I could help!


----------



## rchnk (Jun 6, 2012)

how does these architecture softwares work on this laptop?
autocad, revit, sketchup? or similar ones?


----------



## KARIZMA (Jun 6, 2012)

@trubulu. &  @polarispkp what had u install instead of dos windows 7 ( original or from some other type) or linux or some other os......... Please reply soon


----------



## smaji (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi i am also looking to buy this laptop next week.
I found the price around 38K @ kolkata.
Guys is there any problem playing FIFA 12 ?


----------

